# Nestbox Question



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

What should I use to make my nestboxes sanitary and easy to clean? A special kind of plywood or wood shelving construction? Paint or waterproofing coating? What is the best way to make an easy-care wood nestbox? Thanks!


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

if u want do some gooood work do same as mine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqDZJCX1mx4&feature=channel_video_title











sanitary fast and easy to clean


----------



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

Ceee0237, thank you for your reply. Those do look very sanitary. Did you buy or make the bar shelving? Thanks!


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

it's pantry shelving with 1/2" spacing from homedepot or lowes


----------



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

Your nestbox floors look great, but wow! is that shelving expensive! $120 at Walmart, Amazon, and the sets I found at Lowes are very close in price too!

Not sure I can go all-out on that shelving right now, SO: what does everyone else do for their nestboxes? Paint them? Water-seal them? Use a treated type of plywood?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I think you looked at the wrong stuff. It is the closet organizer shelf. Comes in long pieces in a bin. Shady bug did a great job with slats of wood put together with dowels.


----------



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmm. I will have to look again, I didn't see anything like that at Lowes. Maybe I can make the trip to Home Depot after this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Owls_N_Frills said:


> Hmm. I will have to look again, I didn't see anything like that at Lowes. Maybe I can make the trip to Home Depot after this weekend. Thanks!


They sell it at Lowes, and a 8 foot by 12 inch wide piece is under $12.00.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_246404-315-...RL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=wire+shelf&page=3&facetInfo=


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya know- I was going to go that wire shelving route,, and still might- but what is working for me right now is plywood with a layer of sand with grass/shavings/pine needles,etc that have come out of the nests and mixed in with the sand. It is super easy to just scoop it out every day or 2 as needed.


----------

